# A great loss



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I will give all my furbabies an extra hug and belly rub as I think of Dinah.It's never easy to hear of a Golden passing,but cancer is the worst.We lost my wifes canine companion to cancer after having the tumors removed(11 of them).They grew back very fast and we could only stand by helplessly and watch him die.

Shane


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Shane: It seems that you do all you can and then it's still not enough. Thank goodness they're such forgiving animals.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your cousin's dog Mojosmum. My own Sasha died 4 weeks ago today. I miss her so much. I still can't believe she is gone and will never come back again. I am enjoying reading about everyone else's goldens especially the stories of those who are just starting out with a new pup. This forum is such a blessing to me and I'm so happy that I came across it by accident ,particularly since I have never had a computer before and I've only had this one for a week! Someday I'll get another golden but not yet. They are the most wonderful dogs!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Sasha's Mom 

I'm so sorry about your loss. It's so hard to lose these wonderful companions. I cried and cried over the loss of my beloved "Molly" a few years ago. I was surprised with "Holly" a year later. I will never forget Molly and and joy she gave us. I wish I had this forum as support during that sad time. My older golden, Jenny, is almost 14 and I dread the day I have to say goodbye. Hopefully visits here will keep you smiling during your grieving process.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

sasha's mom - Please accept this big hug from my pooches and me. I'm glad you've found this site because the people here are very understanding and kind. All you have to do is read over some of the posts to know what I'm talking about. Just know that you have friends here....all you have to do is let your fingers do the walking (over the keys, that is) and we'll gladly try to help you through this sad time.
Hugs


----------

